# Bessacarr E665



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

All of you who remember my post about whether I should go in my old Motorhome or in my new Motorhome to France as there was a delay in delivery.
well I picked up my new Bessacarr E665 on Thursday 26th of June just in time to go to France on the 27th of June, we went away for 24 days and did 1900 miles with no major problems so take a pat on your back Swift Motorhomes. Yes there are a few very minor problems but nothing that stopped us enjoying It. Thanks also to all the people who advised me to go in my new Motorhome.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Penelope said:


> All of you who remember my post about whether I should go in my old Motorhome or in my new Motorhome to France as there was a delay in delivery.
> well I picked up my new Bessacarr E665 on Thursday 26th of June just in time to go to France on the 27th of June, we went away for 24 days and did 1900 miles with no major problems so take a pat on your back Swift Motorhomes. Yes there are a few very minor problems but nothing that stopped us enjoying It. Thanks also to all the people who advised me to go in my new Motorhome.


Well done Penny!

Hope you have many more miles of enjoyment.

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Trip to France*

Hi Penelope

I am so glad you enjoyed your holiday in your new motorhome.

Best Wishes

Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Trip to France*

Hi Penelope

I am so glad you enjoyed your holiday in your new motorhome.

Best Wishes

Kath


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Penelope said:


> Thanks also to all the people who advised me to go in my new Motorhome.


And what about the cautious miserable olde fartes who said go in your old MH ?

Glad to be wrong.

Well, just this once, it's never happened before, obviously.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It is a terrible indictment on the industry when many people advise you to use the old unit in favour of the new one because the new one is expected to fail.
I often wonder why it is that we should continue to plough massive amounts into such products if they are so bad..... Or is it that actually they are not so bad and it is the few influencing the many?
I have only had Motorhomes for 6 years and have not yet had one that I could call bad. Yes they develop problems but they are complex items but severe issues are very rare. 
Gerry


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Or is it that actually they are not so bad and it is the few influencing the many? Gerry


A really good question. It is said there are 20,000 people in here so a fraction of the number of MHs out there.

So, as soon as anyone gets a problem do they join MHF and lay into the dealers/makers.

No way. There are many forums, lots free and loads of people who never touch a computer. My guess is that MHF represents a reasonable cross section which makes the standard of MH sales and manufacture appalling.

In the last 30 years I've had one car of the same quality as these MHs, my new Buy British Rover 25 TD. A real fun car when it worked but when it had to go back to have the welding finished off and you get chatting to other Rover owners then you realise how crap their QA was. I dumped it in haste as soon as the warranty was finished. Every other car from Porsche, Volvo, Peugeot, Ford, VW was faultless ( or at least none are stuck in my mind ).


----------



## penoleipo (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi 
I have bout bessacarr E665 from 2010 with 15000miles MH in June 2020 and my brakes make noise and after I drive 30 miles and torn left I lissom the noise as the brakes make 

I need help because I whent to fiat ducat and the motorhome came with the same problem please


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It could be brakes or a wheel bearing. i suggest you visit your local garage and ask for an opinion.
Please only post one thread as answers will get confusing if you post more.
It's also best to start a new thread on any forum when asking a question.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whatever the noise is if it is to do with brakes or steering ro suspension it needs to be looked at in a garage, we can only guess at what it might be and we could guess wrongly.

It is also better to start a new thread for each subject, don't worry about which category, just make a title that is relates to your problem.


----------

